# White pants



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

What doesn't look good with a pair of white pants? I especially like the idea of wearing them in the summer. With a blue blazer and bow I am certain to look sporty, schooled, and sophisticated. It's a clean look, a time honored combination, right?--so why my apprehension?

The Dilemma:

This past fall I preordered a pair of ivory colored linen trou from Bills. From what I remember they're dense and weighty, as far as linen goes. I liked them enough to preorder, but as the time approaches to step up to the plate I find myself second guessing the decision.

I wear yellow linen without pause-what gives?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sure they will look good with a blazer and with most polo shirts. If I were buying white pants, however, I would probably go for white ducks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A.Squire said:


> I liked them enough to preorder, but as the time approaches to step up to the plate I find myself second guessing the decision.


When you step up to the plate--SWING!


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Would ducks go with a blazer, though? I wonder if they aren't a bit casual.

In my opinion Squire, if you would wear seersucker, you should not hesitate to wear white trousers. And, I think the heavier weight material, with a crisp crease, would lend the right formality to them so that they stand up to the bow tie and blazer.

I am willing to recognize that I could be all wet on this, though.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I'm sure they will look good with a blazer and with most polo shirts. If I were buying white pants, however, I would probably go for white ducks.


I've got a pair of duck boots, a duck print hanging in the mudroom, and a Ducks Unlimited sticker on my car, but no white ducks. These are basically just chinos in white, rather than khaki, right? The looks nice, but not too practical for those of us with young children, I'm thinking.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I suspect they will look outstanding with your cordovan LHS shoes, Squire. However, I recommend avoiding the argyle socks and wear some light cream coloured solid ones. White shirt only under a blazer, otherwise the blue BB would be best. No silly belts, either, just a cordo to match the LHS. Maybe no bow tie either. The white pants will be dominating, so downplay everything else.

I don't own white pants, nor have I seen anyone dressed like this, I am just picturing this in my mind, however.

DocD


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*beware white ducks*

I would only wear white linens since the oxford cloth white ducks look more like an ice cream truck salesman. Even with a blazer etc they look somewhat off kilter


----------



## Tiff_Bradley (Dec 7, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I suspect they will look outstanding with your cordovan LHS shoes, Squire. However, I recommend avoiding the argyle socks and wear some light cream coloured solid ones. White shirt only under a blazer, otherwise the blue BB would be best. No silly belts, either, just a cordo to match the LHS. Maybe no bow tie either. The white pants will be dominating, so downplay everything else.
> 
> I don't own white pants, nor have I seen anyone dressed like this, I am just picturing this in my mind, however.
> 
> DocD


I agree with everything DocD says above, plus make sure they are not cut too close around the thigh area and NEVER wear dark briefs under them.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Tiff_Bradley said:


> NEVER wear dark briefs under them.


As opposed to which occasion, exactly, for which "dark briefs" are appropriate?


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

White ducks with heavy starch/razor crease, white bucks, dbl breasted navy blazer, pink oc tab collar, madras tie. It will make Commander Shweppes look like a piker. You can do it. You may cause a few broken necks when the admiring heads swivel too fast, though.

Yours,


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Mel said:


> I would only wear white linens since the oxford cloth white ducks look more like an ice cream truck salesman. Even with a blazer etc they look somewhat off kilter


Ducks are twill or canvas, not oxford. As to whether they look "ice cream" man, depends on how they are accessorized and how much panache you have. They are also not snow white generally.

Another good look, if you can find them, is white flannel, or even white gabardine.


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

White trousers
Seersucker jacket
Light blue OCBD
Navy bow tie of choice
White bucks
Croquet mallet
Mint julep


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

If you have white flannel or gabardine do you pair them the same way with the blue blazer and bow tie? Is this a look which is strictly between Memorial Day and Labor Day? Any rules regarding evening wear versus day time?


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

*do it*

I have these trousers. Ocbd in pink, yellow or blue, cool tie, blue blazer, alternatively one in seersucker, madras or linen. In the right place. Absolutely. I wrap them when out of season. They yellow.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Where would be the "right" place? I have a pair of BB white flannel and would like to wear them. How about on board that cruise ship? Where else?


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

*Where I've seen them...*

Certainly on that boat... but also, at summer cocktail parties, anything dressy that's outdoors in warm weather, at resorts day and evening, summer weddings with an outside component, even at church on the hottest days of the year. I consider them somewhat dressy and definitely summer-only. They stain badly, show every speck of dirt and debris and wrinkle up something awful. But I love 'em and buy a new pair about every other year - more a testament to an expanding waist than to lack of durability.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think I prefer cream pants to actual white ones. White ones just seem so...white. I dunno, the only way I would concievably wear them would be with a navy blazer, white shirt, black or tan loafers. Dinner at the club or maybe on vacation in a tropical area. Cream seems a bit more toned down, easier to wear.

I do have a pair of white linen shorts which I like, I guess short length makes them a bit less ostentatious to wear out and about.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Slim Aarons photo, Bermuda 1957.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

also, white linen pants are notoriously see-through


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's another example of white pants being worn, this time by Baron Hubert von Pantz in a leisure setting (by Slim Aarons).


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know that I've ever seen them on a model but, if I recall, Ben Silver paired their white ducks with dirty bucs and surcingle belts. I don't know about above-the-waist, though. OCBDs seem like a given, but I would tend to think that a long tie might look a bit funny.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Grass Court Collection sells white gabs and flannels. They are really pricey though. 
My only apprehension with white trou and a blue blazer is that it _can_ look a tad costumey. Like you really want to look like a 'rich guy'. Just make sure that the occasion and accessories are such that it won't be unintentionally parodic. 
I believe white trou follow the same rules as white shoes, memorial to labor day. In the south I think you can start at Easter. Appropriate locations--clubs, resorts, garden parties, Henely Regatta, Eights Week at Oxford, islands in the Atlantic (Bermuda, the Azores, Madeira). If it is an informal/casual(in the classical sense) event at night, I don't see why you couldn't wear them,


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's another example of white pants being worn, this time by Baron Hubert von Pantz in a leisure setting (by Slim Aarons).


1. He looks like a slightly heavy version of President Reagan

2. von PANTZ? I find that very amusing, given the context of this thread.

Apologies to Von Pantz family, I read casebooks all day, anything remotely funny I find hysterical.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Tom72 said:


> White ducks with heavy starch/razor crease, white bucks, dbl breasted navy blazer, pink oc tab collar, madras tie. It will make Commander Shweppes look like a piker. You can do it. You may cause a few broken necks when the admiring heads swivel too fast, though.
> 
> Yours,


The Schweppes dude was actually called Commander Whitehead.

I have four pairs of white cotton trousers. I love 'em. Wear 'em with my blue and green blazers and with my tan jackets in the good ol' summertime.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a pair of Brooks white chinos. Only wore them once last summer, to church with a seersucker sack jacket. 

I would love a pair of flannel 'cricket whites' though. Not sure when I'd wear them but it would be neat to have.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Be careful to keep the cuffs clean.


----------



## vonwotan (Mar 10, 2007)

Quick question for you all. I have a pair of off white RL Purple Label cords that are quite attractive and comfortable but I'm not entirely certain when or where one would wear them - other than early fall with navy blazer, etc.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Can't remember where I found this photo. Flip flops & sandals are always bad.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Can't remember where I found this photo. Flip flops & sandals are always bad.


The flip flops ruined the picture. The other gentleman look sharp.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What a shame he wore the flip flops. I'll bet the other guys were not too happy about it. (Especially if they are a performing group.)

Another thing that would probably not look good in white pants is my overweight self.

I had them and do like them. Maybe some day I will get some again.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> (Especially if they are a performing group.)


I don't think that's a performing group (ie, in costume). I think those guys are old boys of some academic/social/military club/school/regiment etc. and their youngest member didn't quite get the fax.

JB


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> I don't think that's a performing group (ie, in costume). I think those guys are old boys of some academic/social/military club/school/regiment etc. and their youngest member didn't quite get the fax.
> 
> JB


I believe the picture was taken at the Homestead in Hotsprings, Virginia. Most likey around 4th of July.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

This picture resembles July 4 at the club


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> This picture resembles July 4 at the club


I'd say Fourth of July at a lot of clubs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Found the with the following caption:

"2006 Chicago Yacht Club Race to Mackinac Protest Committee members from left to right are Dr. Warwick Coppleson, Harry Keith, Dean Cady and Cliff Black. The tradition of the Race to Mackinac is for the PC to dress in blazer, tie and whites, but I don't think the flip flops worn by Cliff are part of the uniform!"

So there we go.

DocD


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Found the with the following caption:
> 
> "2006 Chicago Yacht Club Race to Mackinac Protest Committee members from left to right are Dr. Warwick Coppleson, Harry Keith, Dean Cady and Cliff Black. The tradition of the Race to Mackinac is for the PC to dress in blazer, tie and whites, but I don't think the flip flops worn by Cliff are part of the uniform!"
> 
> ...


Ah ha! They do look like a race committee! And I love that they called out their own on the flip flops.

One of my favorite movies is a totally corny movie called "Wind", lightly based on the loss and winning back of the America's Cup. During one scene early on, the skipper of the US boat bows to the members of the race committee that are all perched on the deck of the committee boat, a fabulous wooden yacht loosely based on Black Knight. the Race Committee bows in return, doffing their straw boaters, clad just like these gents in whites, blazers and rep ties. The scene, although only seconds long, gives me goosebumps...

Edit: Just found an image of Black Knight, the Race Committee boat conscripted into service by the New York Yacht Club for the 32nd Defense in 1983. This is a painting by Americas Cup painter John Mecray:

JB


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

It is my understanding that the “duck” in white duck pants come from the Dutch word “doek" and refers to a heavy-weight fabric, typically canvas.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Found the with the following caption:
> 
> "2006 Chicago Yacht Club Race to Mackinac Protest Committee members from left to right are Dr. Warwick Coppleson, Harry Keith, Dean Cady and Cliff Black. The tradition of the Race to Mackinac is for the PC to dress in blazer, tie and whites, but I don't think the flip flops worn by Cliff are part of the uniform!"
> 
> ...


Wrong again. Could have sworn that it was the Homestead.

Did Squire ever get his white pants?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> Can't remember where I found this photo. Flip flops & sandals are always bad.


I was going to guess it was taken at the Grand Hotel! Maybe I'll make it there this year. Here's a link for those interested: https://www.grandhotel.com/

Brian


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Wenches wear pants.....*

*T-R-O-U-S-E-R-S*

Trousers, Trousers, Trousers

Steeplechase?:

Straw hat with green transparent visor insert from the Farmers' Supply
Yellow lens "shooting" aviator glasses
Hunter green blazer
Pink butcher stripe shirt
Some GTH braces
Tie of some un-co-ordinated busy colors
"Dickies" brand tan leather belt with cartridge loops from Wal-Mart (yeah, belt and braces). Ammo
Cream linen trous, preferably with that aged yellow tinge that appear to have been inherited from grandpapa. Madras boxer shorts.
Tucked into Chameau boots. No Chameau boots?: Duck shoes, no socks. Neither?: Sandals with bright argyles. Best: barefoot
Special Order American Alligator Can Cozy from Colonel Littleton
One of them non chalfont attitudes. More sofisticated than GTH

"I Saw A Horse" bumper sticker on the blazer shoulders

There ya go, giddyup


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Can't remember where I found this photo. Flip flops & sandals are always bad.


That's the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island. Very nice place. ( Of course the Homestead is nice too- haven't been there since I was a kid)-fond memories!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

jamgood said:


> *T-R-O-U-S-E-R-S*
> 
> Trousers, Trousers, Trousers
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been to the Grand before and it's truly a wonderful place. 

Knowing where the guy did this rubs salt in the wound. The Grand is a beautiful landmark and I love their maintenance of the old traditions (which, outside the dining room are not enforced the way they used to be, sigh.)

There are millions of hotels to visit if you do not want to dress. 

While there is nothing in the dress code requiring shoes, most people would assume that. 

Jackets and ties are actually required in the dining room and should be worn anywhere in the hotel after 6 PM. Some people discard their ties and coats after dinner, though.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Tie of some un-co-ordinated busy colors...


Good one!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Duck said:


> ...
> Did Squire ever get his white pants?


My friend, would you believe that I was the only person (or one of the very few) to pre-order the Bills white linen in plain-front? So few did that he did not bother with having them cut.

Who's to blame?--E-bay? Don't wait for these to show up.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

photo is a bit washed out

The jacket was $9 at the Brooks Clearance Center. Cotton. Sleeves haven't been moved but I might have them taken up a bit.

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whitesxzs8.jpg


----------

